

Microsoft Warns of Attacks on IE Zero-Day - selmnoo
http://krebsonsecurity.com/2014/04/microsoft-warns-of-attacks-on-ie-zero-day/?resubmit

======
dang
A dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7654890](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7654890).

